# Lei mi ha tradito...



## rios81 (5 Gennaio 2010)

ciao a tutti,
vado subito al sodo senza troppi preamboli...
ho 28 anni e dopo 8 di vita insieme, ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradisce.
All'inizio ci sono stati un pò di sms in più, ma lei si giustificava dicendo: "sono le mie amiche", poi ha incominciato a rimanere un pò più di tempo sul messanger, e anche lì, solita scusa...
poi un giorno mi dice che una sua amica, che vive a circa 250 km da noi, l'aveva invitata a passare un fine settimana da lei...
In principio non ho pensato al tradimento, ma gli ho detto comunque che non mi piaceva il fatto che andasse via per più di qualche giorno, ma soprattutto visto che io la domenica sono sempre impegnato, e proprio quella domenica sarei rimasto a casa, volevo passare una domenica insieme...
Chiusi la discussione dicendo: "Io non voglio che tu vada, ma sei libera di fare quello che credi..."
La sera prima della partenza, insistette tanto per fare l'amore (no che io mi tiri indietro a una proposta del genere, ma se la proposta è fatta alle due di notte,  quando la mia sveglia suona alla 4:50...)
Durante la sua assenza ci sentivamo regolarmente, ma c'era qualcosa di strano... alle volte mi parlava sotto voce, non mi chiamava mai amore, e alla fine delle telefonate rispondeva hai miei "ti amo" con un "anch'io"...
Al suo ritorno era molto dolce, premurosa... ma ormai avevo solo un pensiero in testa, e cioè scoprire dove era stata...
Un giorno preso come da un impulso inrefrenabile, entro nel suo messanger è leggo alcune delle sue conversazioni...
Beccata in fragrante...
In quel momento avrei voluto sparire, poi dopo averci pensato un notte intera, ho deciso, "farò finta di non sapere nulla, voglio vedere fino a che punto arriva"
Con mio grande stupore, lei riusciva a tenere le due vite benissimo...
mentre parlava dolcemente con me, controllava l email mandata dall'amante, mentre mi mandava baci da dietro il monitor, parlava di sesso con lui...
Cercavo di resistere (per vedere fino a che punto sarebbe arrivata) di fare finta di niente, ma naturalmente il mio umore era sempre nero, nervoso, lunatico, irascibile, neanche io mi riuscivo a sopportare...
Quando un giorno mi dice: "ma che hai voglia di litigare?" e io duro "Si!"
insomma gli ho chiesto spiegazioni, e lei negava...
fino a che non gli ho detto che sapevo tutto, e li per un attimo a continuato a negare fino a che è scoppiata in lacrime...
alle mie domande rispondeva solo che non sapeva perche l'ho aveva fatto..
Alla fine abbiamo deciso di riprovarci, forse perche Io (non so come) ma sono ancora innamorato di lei...
Ora sono passati 20 giorni, siamo tornati quasi a una vita "normale" ma lei porta ancora al braccio un braccialetto (che non gli ho regalato io) e come sfondo al cellulare a una foto sua (di mia moglie) ma fatto durante i giorni che è stata con lui (molto probabilmente l'ha scattata proprio lui!)
Mamma mia quanto ho scritto...
L'ultima cosa, e poi basta...
Durante le feste di natale mi ha detto: "perche non facciamo un bambino?"
Cavolo siamo in piena crisi e tu mi chiedi di fare un bambino?
Non so più che pensare...

aiutatemi voi a capire quello che io non riesco a vedere...
Sinceramente
Rios81


----------



## Buscopann (5 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> vado subito al sodo senza troppi preamboli...
> ho 28 anni e dopo 8 di vita insieme, ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> All'inizio ci sono stati un pò di sms in più, ma lei si giustificava dicendo: "sono le mie amiche", poi ha incominciato a rimanere un pò più di tempo sul messanger, e anche lì, solita scusa...
> ...


Tipico...come se il bambino cancellasse di colpo tutti i problemi che ci sono.
Non fare cazzate. Perché senza risolvere i vostri problemi di coppia ti troverai un giorno ad affrontarli con un bambino.

Buscopann


----------



## Papero (5 Gennaio 2010)

Quoto Buscopann

Assolutamente non cedere, non fare figli adesso!!!! Fossi in te le imporrei di togliersi il braccialetto di dubbia provenienza, di cambiare lo sfondo al cellulare e se proprio non vuoi rompere subito secondo me le devi stare col fiato sul collo...


----------



## rios81 (5 Gennaio 2010)

*buscopann*

questo è poco ma sicuro...
la cosa che mi ha lasciato interdetto non è il fatto di fare un bambino in piena crisi (che non farei mai e lei lo sa), ma come possa lei pensare ad un bambino se gli ho detto chiaramente in faccia che ,durante i giorni dopo la mia scoperta, più di una volta ero sul punto di andarmene...
che sia un espediente per legarmi a lei?


----------



## Buscopann (5 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> questo è poco ma sicuro...
> la cosa che mi ha lasciato interdetto non è il fatto di fare un bambino in piena crisi (che non farei mai e lei lo sa), ma come possa lei pensare ad un bambino se gli ho detto chiaramente in faccia che ,durante i giorni dopo la mia scoperta, più di una volta ero sul punto di andarmene...
> che sia un espediente per legarmi a lei?


Pensa che questo vi leghi e risolva i problemi come per magia. E' immatura

Buscopann


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> che sia un espediente per legarmi a lei?


Non per legare te a lei ma per legare lei al ruolo di madre. Sperando che così le passi la voglia di avventure. Concordo col parere degli altri, PRIMA risolvete i problemi di coppia e poi (molto poi) si potrà pensare al resto.


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2010)

Se non ci ha pensato da sola a togliersi il braccialetto dell'amante e la foto dal cellulare, trovo sia squallido e davvero svilente e poco dignitoso che tu possa solo pensare di arrivare a chiederle di farlo. Vuol dire che non si è lasciata proprio niente alle spalle... fossi in te chiuderei, altro che bambino.


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> vado subito al sodo senza troppi preamboli...
> ho 28 anni e dopo 8 di vita insieme, ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> All'inizio ci sono stati un pò di sms in più, ma lei si giustificava dicendo: "sono le mie amiche", poi ha incominciato a rimanere un pò più di tempo sul messanger, e anche lì, solita scusa...
> ...


guarda bene di prendere precauzioni doppie , casomai...
non hai nemmeno trentanni...cercati una donna che valga la pena di rispettare e amare  adeguatamente ricambiato


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2010)

*...*

Quoto Minerva, stai molto attento e PRIMA risolvi i vostri problemi, ci manca solo che mettiate come cerotto con un bambino alla crisi del vostro rapporto.
Quella scelta parla di soluzione appianatrice, ma é solo una panacea...
Dovete decidere se ci sono le basi per restare una coppia, altro che fare famiglia!!!
Parlate, parlate. parlate... poi valuterete che fare!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2010)

Forse avete sbagliato (per motivi diversi) a sposarvi.
Non credo che il massacro di un tentativo di ricomposizione valga la pena in una coppia giovane e senza figli.
Se foste ancora fidanzati ci staresti tanto a pensar su?


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2010)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse avete sbagliato (per motivi diversi) a sposarvi.
> Non credo che il massacro di un tentativo di ricomposizione valga la pena in una coppia giovane e senza figli.
> Se foste ancora fidanzati ci staresti tanto a pensar su?


Io fossi in loro mi farei subito una domanda... ci amiamo davvero ancora... Ecco perchè dicevo parlate, un confronto potrebbe chiarire che sono inutili cose e peduncoli...
Bruja


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Gennaio 2010)

Amico, dammi retta, mettila alla porta a brutto muso.
ho letto anni e anni di storie come la tua su questo forum.
Se vai avanti così come stai. lei si prenderà la tua dignità un pezzo alla volta. Tu andrai avanti giorno per giorno sempre più disperato. Lei invece continuerà a sollazzarsi col tipo o anche con altri, consapevole che tanto tu sarai sempre lì per lei.

se invece la metti alla porta senza se e senza ma, magari anche con un bello schiaffone da destra a sinistra, incredibile a dirsi.... sarà proprio lei a rendersi conto di aver sposato un Uomo e capirà quello che ha perso.
Ti sembrerà strano, ma probabilmente è proprio quello che lei vuole.

(adesso mi lapideranno dicendo che la violanza sulle donne è da trogloditi. Io rispondo in anticipo: il rossore di uno schiaffo guarisce dopo un'oretta. quello che ti ha fatto lei non guarirà mai)

Ps. scusa se affronto il discorso in maniera così brutale ma... fatti pure un controllo medico per vedere se stai a posto. Capisci a che test mi riferisco, no?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> Chiusi la discussione dicendo: "Io non voglio che tu vada, ma sei libera di fare quello che credi..."
> 
> *già da qui si capisce che tipa è.*
> 
> ...


... morale: vai da un avvocato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne, non ci crederai, ma credo che delle volte un uomo dovrebbe mostrarsi uomo, cioè sicuro di ciò che vuole e imporsi. Ma chi è sicuro di sè non si impone con la violenza, soprattutto con chi è fisicamente più debole. E' questo il principio per cui la violenza sulle donne è così odiosa, come quella sui bambini. Hai voglia di dire che una sbrla è solo un lieve rossore è comunque un atto di violenza e poi non credo che in un momento di rabbia (e quindi di debolezza, contraddittoria in chi deve manifestare la propria sicurezza) si possa regolare la forza, comunque inaccettabile.
In ogni caso il tuo primo post è in contraddizione con il secondo. O deve cercare di tenerla con sè o deve riconoscere l'impossibilità di continuare una relazione fallimentare.


----------



## maestrale (5 Gennaio 2010)

Mah, difficile dare consigli.

In tutti i casi mi pare che non abbia una gran sensibilità e la cosa mi lascia perplesso (la storia del bracciale e del cellulare la dice lunga).

Io le darei una specie di ultimatum, parlando chiaro: ogni bugia, ogni cosa non detta che venga scoperta e tutto finisce.

Poi osservala, osserva ogni sfumatura del suo comportamento. Una donna così mi pare piuttosto prevedibile.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2010)

*rios81*

Ti faccio una domanda e tu risponditi sinceramente, se tu non 'l'avessi scoperta in flagrante, pensi che oggi saresti ancora nel dualismo che lei ha tenuto in piedi per tanto tempo?
Da questa risposta dipende se vale la pena che tu sopporti tutto quello che ti é accaduto e che ancora non é chiaro in cosa andrà a parare... 
Chi riesce a recitare presente il proprio partner dimostra un freddezza che tatticamente ritengo molto pericolosa.
Se vi separaste, ipotizzo sia chiaro, credi che farebbe differenza farlo con o senza un figlio? E guarda che non sto pensando ad utilitarismi ma al fatto che come si é consolata con un amante crede di "sistemare" le cose con un figlio... e guardate lo chiede proprio ora che capisce di poterti perdere???
Un marito può sbattere la porta un padre mai................... 
Bruja


----------



## rios81 (5 Gennaio 2010)

*grazie*

innanzitutto voglio ringraziarvi per le risposte, questa situazione è molto dura  da sostenere senza parlarne con qualcuno...
sono uscite possibilità e rifflessioni a cui Io non sarei mai arrivato...
Per quanto riguarda il bambino, non c'è dubbio che non ci penso neanche, e visto che dal giorno del tradimento a oggi è passato più di un mese (e il ciclo gli è venuto regolare) sono tranquillo...
Naturalmente ci sono tante piccole sfumatura che non riesco a spiegarvi tutte insieme... ad esempio: leggendo i lori dialoghi, ho scoperto che lui sapeva della mia esistenza, ma mi credeva una specie di "amico" che ci provava con lei, non immaginava proprio che io fossi il marito...
Lo ha scoperto quando gli ho chiesto l'amicizia su facebook e ha letto sul mio profilo del matrimonio... e da quello che ho capito da quel giorno e finita la loro storia...
Il grosso problema a cui vorrei sentire cosa ne pensa e questo:
Non chiedetemi come, ma Io provo ancora un sentimento per lei...
vorrei riprovarci ma non riesco perchè ogni volta che la guardo mi ritorna in mente tutto quello che ho letto... ogni volta che gli squilla il cellulare (sms o chiamata) il mio cuore trema...
Altra cosa che non vi ho detto: sono uno sportivo, gioco in una squadra a livello reggionale, a brevissimo rincomincierà il campionato e gli allenamenti, come posso andar via la domenica lasciandola sola...
ma daltronde non mi posso trasformare in una guardia carceriera...
Per quanto riguarda il bracciale e la foto, non gli ho detto nulla perche in questo periodo siamo di parenti per casa, e amici... voglio aspettare che le cose si calmino in casa per affrontare il discorso...
Comunque non sono d'accordo sull'imposizione, perchè credo che se si impone una qualsiasi cosa (ad esempio fumare) appena Io non ci sono la prima cosa che farebbe, sarebbe proprio quella proibita...
Gli chiederò semplicemente che senso ha per lei portare quel bracciale che fra l'altro è sulla stessa mano della fede (che io non porto più)


----------



## Verena67 (5 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> vado subito al sodo senza troppi preamboli...
> ho 28 anni e dopo 8 di vita insieme, ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> All'inizio ci sono stati un pò di sms in più, ma lei si giustificava dicendo: "sono le mie amiche", poi ha incominciato a rimanere un pò più di tempo sul messanger, e anche lì, solita scusa...
> poi un giorno mi dice che una sua amica, che viv


Benvenuto, che brutta storia.
E' tutto tristemente molto realistico.  E' esattamente così che succedono queste cose.
Per carità, non fate un figlio ora, che i figli non "aggiustano" niente. Si fanno solo quando c'è serenità di coppia, sennò si creano solo degli infelici.
Non saprei cosa dirti, sei molto giovane, sii duro: parlale, portala da un avvocato. Cerca di farla ragionare, sii determinato. Se non ce n'è...rassegnati al chiudere l'unione.


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> Comunque non sono d'accordo sull'imposizione, perchè credo che se si impone una qualsiasi cosa (ad esempio fumare) appena Io non ci sono la prima cosa che farebbe, sarebbe proprio quella proibita...
> Gli chiederò semplicemente che senso ha per lei portare quel bracciale che fra l'altro è sulla stessa mano della fede (che io non porto più)


 
Perchè non porti più la fede e lei invece la porta ancora?


----------



## rios81 (5 Gennaio 2010)

*fede*



MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè non porti più la fede e lei invece la porta ancora?


non la porto più perche pur sentendo ancora un forte legame verso di lei, l'ho vedo come un inutile pezzo di metallo (dovrebbe essere il simbolo del nostro amore) ma in questo momento non sono certo che ci sia amore tra di noi...
Lei probbabilmente la porta per dimostrarmi che mi ama ancora (ma non avuto problemi ha sfilarsela per andare con lui)


----------



## aristocat (5 Gennaio 2010)

E' ora di mollarla, Rios.
Puoi rifarti cento vite, tutte migliori di questa.


----------



## aristocat (5 Gennaio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto Buscopann
> 
> Assolutamente non cedere, non fare figli adesso!!!! Fossi in te* le imporrei di togliersi il braccialetto di dubbia provenienza, di cambiare lo sfondo al cellulare* e se proprio non vuoi rompere subito secondo me le devi stare col fiato sul collo...


Ma cosa le vuoi imporre!...Guarda, ottieni solo l'effetto contrario moltiplicato all'ennesima potenza!:nuke:


----------



## aristocat (5 Gennaio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' immatura
> 
> Buscopann


Ma poi, mica gliel'ha ordinato il dottore di sposarsi (= a lei) 
Un passo del genere lo fai sapendo perchè, con chi, e quando è l'ora di farlo.
In fondo tua moglie non è la prima e non sarà l'ultima che si sposa per ipocrisia e per conformismo.


----------



## aristocat (5 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Citazione:
> Originariamente Scritto da *rios81*
> _
> alle mie domande rispondeva solo che non sapeva perche l'ho aveva fatto..
> ...


_
_


 Prego?!??landesina:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> non la porto più perche pur sentendo ancora un forte legame verso di lei, l'ho vedo come un inutile pezzo di metallo (dovrebbe essere il simbolo del nostro amore) ma in questo momento non sono certo che ci sia amore tra di noi...
> Lei probbabilmente la porta per dimostrarmi che mi ama ancora (ma non avuto problemi ha sfilarsela per andare con lui)


e chi ti ha detto che se la sfilava? Una volta sono stato con una tizia sposata ed ho dissacrato nel modo più liquefacente il diamante che portava al collo regalatole dal maritino.





aristocat ha detto:


> [/I]
> 
> 
> Prego?!??landesina:


Le donne occidentali non sanno più quello che vogliono. Non sanno più fare le mogli da troppo tempo. Adesso non sanno più fare neppure le donne. C'è una pubblicità squallidissima, credo delle pagine gialle, dove c'è una voce sensuale da doppiatrice di donna sicura di sè che facendo intendere che compiva 40anni, si sentiva ancora giovane e bella, figa abbastanza da adescare l'istruttore della palestra. 

da vomito.

Nella pubblicità ovviamente omettono la parte in cui l'istruttore copula con lei (una copulata non si risparmia neppure ad una 40enne) e non la richiama il giorno dopo mentre lei si dispera pensando: "come mai non riesco a tenermi un uomo?".

consiglio a tutti i maschietti un pò di sano turismo sessuale. Ho scoperto dei paesi dove il nazifemminismo ancora non è arrivato e le donne ancora amano gli uomini.


----------



## aristocat (5 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> consiglio a tutti i maschietti un pò di sano turismo sessuale. Ho scoperto dei paesi dove il nazifemminismo ancora non è arrivato e le donne ancora amano gli uomini.


 Confessa, in un'altra vita eri Gauguin! :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e chi ti ha detto che se la sfilava? Una volta sono stato con una tizia sposata ed ho dissacrato nel modo più liquefacente il diamante che portava al collo regalatole dal maritino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quella pubblicità è ironica e spiritosa e il fatto che tu l'abbia interpretata come una che cerca l'amante da indicazioni su di te, più che sulla pubblicità.
Probabilmente con donne di altri paesi hai migliori rapporti perché le difficoltà linguistiche impediscono loro di capire quel che pensi...


----------



## Daniele (5 Gennaio 2010)

Prima di tutto niente figli, ma da oggi in poi se vuoi  il rapporto con tua moglie devi dimostrarti poco democratico, perchè quando lei ha voluto fare quello che ha fatto e tu gli dicesti che non ti piaceva la cosa che se ne andasse via lei lo ha fatto comunque, adesso tu devi gestire la cosa, non farla gestire da una povera immatura quale è lei, probabilmente crede che la soluzione al suo problema è fare sesso orale ad un altro uomo vista la facilità con cui si è concessa tramite anche balle.
Carissimo, una donna così è meglio perderla, o è meglio che sia la moglie di un altro, almeno non ti metterebbe più le corna e siccome a te non piacciono la soluzione è semplice, lei fuori dalla porta e bye bye


----------



## aristocat (5 Gennaio 2010)

View attachment 23


Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> *Le donne occidentali non sanno più quello che vogliono.* Non sanno più fare le mogli da troppo tempo. Adesso non sanno più fare neppure le donne.


Sleepless il guaio è che le trovi tutte tu con il lanternino^^
landesina:


----------



## Mari' (5 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> questo è poco ma sicuro...
> la cosa che mi ha lasciato interdetto non è il fatto di fare un bambino in piena crisi (che non farei mai e lei lo sa), ma come possa lei pensare ad un bambino se gli ho detto chiaramente in faccia che ,durante i giorni dopo la mia scoperta, più di una volta ero sul punto di andarmene...
> *che sia un espediente per legarmi a lei?*


SI, una sorta di "investimento"  ... una cambiale a vita  apri gli occhi e fatti furbo, pensa a te, sei ancora giovane, la vita ti aspetta.


----------



## Becco (6 Gennaio 2010)

Caro Rios 
Io ho passato la tua esperienza 28 anni fa. Lei addirittura aveva la storia prima del matrimonio. E' stato tremenda la delusione. Sono passati tantissimi anni ma non sono riuscito a venirne fuori. Non ho mai più avuto una donna e nemmeno dei figli. E' vero, se ti comporti da uomo e la mandi via di casa ti liberi di una donna infedele e tu riesci a magari a ricostruire la tua dignità e ritrovare la voglia di fare una famiglia con una donna seria. ... che è esattamente quello che non ho fatto io e che avrei invece dovuto fare. 
Però la vita è andata così e ora siamo due conviventi, lei con una sfilza di amanti e io che aspetto serenamente che arrivi la pensione per andare a vivere lontano in deliziosa solitudine nella mia casetta sul mare.
Ma tu sei giovane e la vita è ben altro. 
Buona fortuna e ..... coraggio.
Becco


----------



## lele51 (6 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> innanzitutto voglio ringraziarvi per le risposte, questa situazione è molto dura da sostenere senza parlarne con qualcuno...
> sono uscite possibilità e rifflessioni a cui Io non sarei mai arrivato...
> *Per quanto riguarda il bambino, non c'è dubbio che non ci penso neanche, e visto che dal giorno del tradimento a oggi è passato più di un mese (e il ciclo gli è venuto regolare) sono tranquillo...*
> _Attento... se non sei l'unico nella sua vita, il figlio può arrivare lo stesso, e per te sarà difficile separarti con un figlio (anche se non tuo ) in grembo...._
> ...



Da quel che ho letto, lavori molto e hai altri impegni che ti precludono una vita più o meno normale, sicuramente questo è mancato nel tuo matrimonio, e questo continuerà a mancare... tua moglie non era contenta con la sua vita, ragionaci sopra, se non puoi cambiarla... lei non cambierà... mi dispiace ma è così... in bocca al lupo.
Lele


----------



## lele51 (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella pubblicità è ironica e spiritosa e il fatto che tu l'abbia interpretata come una che cerca l'amante da indicazioni su di te, più che sulla pubblicità.
> *Probabilmente con donne di altri paesi hai migliori rapporti perché le difficoltà linguistiche impediscono loro di capire quel che pensi...*


*

*E a lui di capire cosa fanno a sua insaputa... classico:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Lele


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2010)

*lele*



lele51 ha detto:


> [/B]E a lui di capire cosa fanno a sua insaputa... classico:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Lele


Credi esista ancora qualcuno che creda nella "fedeltà" comportamentale di queste persone? Stante che per definizioni di loro connazionali (parliamo ovviamente dei soliti e conosciuti paesi d'origine) per loro i rapporti sessuali sono parificabili a prendere un caffé???
E guarda che non giudico, non mi interessa farlo... constato il loro modus vivendi!  Tutto quello che nella vita é facile ha motivazioni superficiali.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2010)

*becco*

Trovo che tu abbia abbracciato troppo la croce della rassegnazione, e quel che é peggio non credo per convinzione ma perché hai chi non ti stimola e ti apprezza... non credi che dovresti vivere la tua vita con più voglia di godere di questo dono irripetibile?
E' mai possibile che per una persona che ha fatto della propria vita stracci si debba diventare a nostra volta cenci esistenziali!
Scusa ma sta iniziando un nuovo anno... vivilo davvero, si tratta solo di averne la volontà, non devo scalare montagne o attraversare oceani, devi solo accorgerti che ogni giorno può avere sorprese, piacevolezze e della gioia di comprendere che il genere umano non é tutto come chi ci ha rovinato la vita !!!
Bruja


----------



## lele51 (6 Gennaio 2010)

> Credi esista ancora qualcuno che creda nella "fedeltà" comportamentale di queste persone? Stante che per definizioni di loro connazionali (parliamo ovviamente dei soliti e conosciuti paesi d'origine) per loro i rapporti sessuali sono parificabili a prendere un caffé???
> E guarda che non giudico, non mi interessa farlo... constato il loro modus vivendi! Tutto quello che nella vita é facile ha motivazioni superficiali.
> Bruja


*Insonne* ovviamente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2010)

*?!*



lele51 ha detto:


> *Insonne* ovviamente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lui come tutti i credenti... fa un atto di fede!!
Bruja


----------



## rios81 (7 Gennaio 2010)

*perchè?*

prima di tutto, ancora grazie a tutti... non smetterlo mai di ripeterlo...
in questi momenti non si sa mai con chi parlare, per paura di essere giudicati, credo...
ora vorrei farvi una domanda, semplicissima ma allo stesso tempo molto complicata...
Perchè si tradisce?
Probabilmente vi sembrerò infantile in tutto questo ma non mi importa...
con estrema umiltà posso dire di essere un tipo abbastanza carino (non sono un bellissimo, un fotomodello) ma mi sono accorto che riscuoto una discreta attenzione da parte delle donne, sportivo da sempre (gioco in una squadra di serie C di rugby) con il mio 1,72 per 75 kg, non sono un gigante ma fisicamente mi difendo bene, simpatico, sensibile, gentile, e sulla sfera sessuale funziona tutto bene...
e allora cosa la spinta a cercare altrove?
e vero (come diceva marco ferradini) che più tratti male una donna e più lei rimarrà al tuo fianco?


----------



## maestrale (7 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> Perchè si tradisce?
> e vero (come diceva marco ferradini) che più tratti male una donna e più lei rimarrà al tuo fianco?


La prima domanda aprirà una lunga sfilza di risposte. Prima di pensare a questo pensa a cosa non ha funzionato nella vostra coppia, la vita di coppia non è solo starsi a guardare quanto siamo carini e in ordine, ma vivere insieme. E anche se si sta benissimo a volte capita che ci si innamori di un'altra persona, in questo caso, però bisogna prendere delle decisioni serie.

La seconda domanda per me ha una sola risposta: no. La donna non è un cane.


----------



## Mab (7 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e chi ti ha detto che se la sfilava? Una volta sono stato con una tizia sposata ed ho dissacrato nel modo più liquefacente il diamante che portava al collo regalatole dal maritino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mamma mia insonne ma che traumi hai avuto?!
Francamente trovo rivoltante che tu parli così delle donne, capisco che piaceva di più quando non avevamo ancora il diritto di voto, capisco che era più semplice quando ad una donna non era permesso di realizzarsi in nessun modo se non sfornando figli, e che la virilità riusciva meglio quando, per quante corna le mettevi lei ti teneva tutta la vita perchè tanto alla fine le colpe della società sarebbero ricadute su di lei. Capisco anche che era tanto più bello per un uomo che la verginità fino al matrimonio fosse un obbligo solo per le donne , perchè almeno nessuno aveva confronti..
Adesso con la parità dei sessi ci sono solo più donne disposte a fare ciò che l'uomo ha sempre fatto, credo che il problema non sia di un sesso ma di entrambi, e del fatto che abbiamo tutti voglia di perenni facili emozioni perchè da un po' di tempo nessuno è abituato a guadagnarsi più niente.
Se pensi che sia tutta colpa delle donne mi permetto di dire che forse hai un problema, io cercherei con chi parlarne.


----------



## Mab (7 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> prima di tutto, ancora grazie a tutti... non smetterlo mai di ripeterlo...
> in questi momenti non si sa mai con chi parlare, per paura di essere giudicati, credo...
> ora vorrei farvi una domanda, semplicissima ma allo stesso tempo molto complicata...
> Perchè si tradisce?
> ...


Ciao Rios, sono quasi una tua coetanea.
so che una storia di 8 anni è difficile da mettere alle spalle, forse sei ancora innamorato di lei, forse quel che ti frena è la paura del cambiamento e della solitudine dopo tanti anni. Io ti auguro di superare la crisi, qualunque cosa voglia dire (separazione o riconciliazione), personalmente però per quanto dilaniata dal dolore del tradimento, ad oggi non me la sentirei di continuare il cammino insieme ad una persona che mi ha fatto del male senza un motivo, che si tiene i "pegni d'amore" (chiamiamoli così) della tresca avuta, e che come soluzione mi propone un figlio. Non so se ce la farei perchè credo di meritare di più e di meglio, perchè questa persona avrebbe perso la mia fiducia (difficile da ricostruire) e la mia stima (non stimare il proprio partner è brutto), e perchè se gli scivoloni sono questi adesso che siamo così giovani cosa mai potrei aspettarmi dal futuro?!
Queste sono le riflessioni che farei io, facci quello che vuoi sono opinioni come le altre. 
Un suggerimento: chiedi a lei perchè si tradisce, e non accettare un "non lo so", qui si appellano tutti all'infermità mentale, ma non mi sembra che quando teneva in piedi due vite con te nella stessa stanza fosse così poco lucida. Parlaci più che puoi, e cerca di vedere se ami davvero la tua compagna nonostante tutto, o se in fondo non ti senti tanto audace da cambiare la tua vita.
Sicuro che non hai bisogno almeno di un po' di tempo da solo per riflettere?! Sarebbe interessante anche vedere lei come reagirebbe.


----------



## aristocat (7 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lui come tutti i credenti... fa un atto di fede!!
> Bruja


questa è notevole. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sorry sleepless!:carneval:


----------



## corno (7 Gennaio 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> vado subito al sodo senza troppi preamboli...
> ho 28 anni e dopo 8 di vita insieme, ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradisce.


... e anche qui mi rifermo... avete passato insieme il periodo che dovrebbe essere _da molteplici esperienze_... era logico che ci scappasse la puttanata...  provate a ricostruire, interrogandovi su come mai sia successo (è un percorso che va fatto insieme)


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ...............ho letto anni e anni di storie come la tua su questo forum.
> Se vai avanti così come stai. lei si prenderà la tua dignità un pezzo alla volta. Tu andrai avanti giorno per giorno sempre più disperato. Lei invece continuerà a sollazzarsi col tipo o anche con altri, consapevole che tanto tu sarai sempre lì per lei.
> 
> *Io rispondo in anticipo: il rossore di uno schiaffo guarisce dopo un'oretta. quello che ti ha fatto lei non guarirà mai)
> ...


Proprio cosi' !
non dimenticherai mai....
sara' una lama che ti taglia il cuore ogni volta che ci pensi , 
anche a distanza di tempo.
Io ci ho riprovato ma un tradimento uccide la cosa piu' profonda di una coppia : l' intimita' !
Pensaci !
Ora io sono solo ma ho sconfitto quel dolore,
dopo una lunga sofferenza ho cancellato la sua presenza.

E' giusto tentare ma solo per non avere rimpianti quando la lascerai .
Io ora so' che con lei non tornerei piu' indietro.

tenebroso67


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (8 Gennaio 2010)

c'è poco da essere spiritosi a prendere una donna single 40enne che tromba in giro come modello pubblicitario.

Ad ogni modo io parlo un inglese perfetto e mi intendo molto più con le straniere in inglese che non con le italiane in italiano.

Sono così buffe, quando le conosco agli "aperitivi" e dopo 2 domande di rito la terza è sempre: "Che macchina guidi"?




Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella pubblicità è ironica e spiritosa e il fatto che tu l'abbia interpretata come una che cerca l'amante da indicazioni su di te, più che sulla pubblicità.
> Probabilmente con donne di altri paesi hai migliori rapporti perché le difficoltà linguistiche impediscono loro di capire quel che pensi...


A vedere la tipologia dominante di donna del nuovo millennio e dei modelli femminili pubblicitari che girano nascosti dietro l'"emancipazione", direi che le donne con cui mi interfaccio sono tutt'altro che rare. 



aristocat ha detto:


> View attachment 23
> 
> Sleepless il guaio è che le trovi tutte tu con il lanternino^^
> landesina:


 



Mab ha detto:


> capisco che era più semplice quando ad una donna non era permesso di realizzarsi in nessun modo se non sfornando figli,
> 
> La biologia dice questo. Guarda caso, a 30 anni una sente un irresistibile bisogno di procreare. Una donna ha 2 obblighi: 1) essere bella; 2) poter dare figli. Hai mai visto un fiore brutto? Una donna brutta e intelligente non serve a nessuno.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mab (8 Gennaio 2010)

Confermo che secondo me hai un problema Insonne. Non conosco la tua storia anche se il tuo nick è ricorrente, magari sei mortalmente incaz..volato.
Io sono più vicina ai 30 che ai 20, e anch'io non ho mai tradito, contento?! Sono nata qui, non ho parenti all'estero e non mi sento particolarmente unica nel mio genere.
Credo che il mondo sia pieno di stronzi come di brava persone, e che a volte le brave persone si mettano a fare gli stronzi perchè è la via più facile, meno dolorosa. 
Quanto al discorso donne-uomini.. sai quanti 40enni ci sono che vogliono crescersi le ragazzine?! ti porterei a fare una visita guidata del mio posto di lavoro, assisto ogni giorno a scene a dir poco rivoltanti. 
Sii più onesto insonne.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (8 Gennaio 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> ti porterei a fare una visita guidata del mio posto di lavoro, assisto ogni giorno a scene a dir poco rivoltanti.
> Sii più onesto insonne.


se sei di Roma vengo volentieri! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mab (8 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se sei di Roma vengo volentieri! :mrgreen:


 
hihihi no, mi spiace. Granducato di Toscana:carneval:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (8 Gennaio 2010)

Allora non posso, ho sentito che al confine ti chiedono un Fiorino.


----------



## rios81 (8 Gennaio 2010)

*disperato*



Mab ha detto:


> Ciao Rios, sono quasi una tua coetanea.
> so che una storia di 8 anni è difficile da mettere alle spalle, forse sei ancora innamorato di lei, forse quel che ti frena è la paura del cambiamento e della solitudine dopo tanti anni....


Sinceramente non nè sono sicuro al 100%, ma provo ancora un forte sentimento per lei...
ho provato a vedere questa storia dal di fuori, come qualcuno mi ha detto, ho cercato di essere il più freddo possibile è effetivamente ho basato tutta la mia vita intorno a lei...
in questo momento "devo" essere calcolatore...
mi sono trasferito nella sua città, lavoro nella sua città, e la casa dove vivo e di sua proprietà...
quindi in una probabile separazione chi avrebbe la peggio sarei io...
mi troverei senza un tetto sulla testa (i miei genitori vivono a 500Km e non ho nessuna voglia di tornarci) e tra finanziamenti varei mi troverei a vivere con circa 650€ al mese, bastano appena per pagare l'affito e la benzina...
mi trovo alla soglia dei 30 anni solo, 
in una città senza nessuno che mi possa ospitare 
e con uno stipendio (esclusi i debiti) che non mi basta a vivere...
non so davvero dove sbattere la testa... 
sono disperato...


----------



## Daniele (8 Gennaio 2010)

Ma tu vivi una separazione come se leim non ti dovesse nulla. parlamo in paniera pratica, lei lavora? Scommetto di si. Tuttto sommato visto che la casa è di sua proprietà lei non avrebbe da pagare un affitto e quindi ha molti più soldi credo di te  a disposizione. Che dire, solitamente gli alimenti si danno al coniuge più debole, non alla donna a prescindere, quindi non ti preoccupare visto che oltretutto stai con una adultera.
Però adesso manda dei curriculum vicino a casa dei tuoi, perchè se la smolli tanto ti conviene cambiare città ancora e tornare indietro ma ovviamente non dire nulla a lei.
Che brutta la vita puntata sull'idea di un partner, vuol dire che se ti fa del male ti distrugge tutta la vita, pensa che anche se io non avevo tutta la mia vita puntata sulla mia ex ci sono stati di merda.


----------



## rios81 (8 Gennaio 2010)

*mha*



Daniele ha detto:


> Ma tu vivi una separazione come se leim non ti dovesse nulla. parlamo in paniera pratica, lei lavora? Scommetto di si. Tuttto sommato visto che la casa è di sua proprietà lei non avrebbe da pagare un affitto e quindi ha molti più soldi credo di te a disposizione. Che dire, solitamente gli alimenti si danno al coniuge più debole, non alla donna a prescindere, quindi non ti preoccupare visto che oltretutto stai con una adultera.
> Però adesso manda dei curriculum vicino a casa dei tuoi, perchè se la smolli tanto ti conviene cambiare città ancora e tornare indietro ma ovviamente non dire nulla a lei.
> Che brutta la vita puntata sull'idea di un partner, vuol dire che se ti fa del male ti distrugge tutta la vita, pensa che anche se io non avevo tutta la mia vita puntata sulla mia ex ci sono stati di merda.


parlando in maniera pratica:
lei lavora in nero, quindi non ha redito.
la casa è intestata alla madre, quindi in teoria non ha neanche quella.
anche se tornare dai miei genitori è la scelta più ovvia, 
Io odio la città in cui vivono, e ritornare a vivere con loro è una cosa che non riesco neanche a pensare (sono andato a vivere da solo a 18 anni ora nè ho 28) ho bisogno della mia libertà...
e inoltre mi rode moltissimo lasciare un lavoro a tempo indeterminato in una grande azienda (3 stabilimenti in italia più qualcun'altro all'estero)
mi dispiace essere cosi disfattista, ma in questo momento vedo solo nero, e chiedo scusa a tutti ma questo forum è il mio unico sfogo (visto che non sò con chi parlare in questo momento)
E quindi prendo spunto per lanciare una rischiesta,
se mai ha qualcuno andrebbe di parlare, e ha un po di tempo da dedicarmi, mi puo contattare in privato, e magari continuare la conversazione sul messanger...
vi ringrazio tutti


----------



## Daniele (8 Gennaio 2010)

Ok, se arrivaste ad una separazione rischieresti allora persino di doverle pagare gli alimenti, cosa che ti porterebbe alla fame. Adesso lei ha bisogno di un bel lavoro non in nero, visto anche che così potrebbe avere i contributi per una pensione prima o poi (nessuno ci pensa da giovane, poi tutti si lamentano quando devono andarci).
Allora continuo a dirti che devi adesso importi, lei ti ha tradito perchè tu le hai lasciato troppa, ma davvero troppa corda, tira un poco quella lenza e fai comprendere che  tu esisti e vali.
Io poi se fossi in te (ma solo con il mio carattere, quindi te lo sconsiglio) andrei un poco ad umiliare l'altro, ma solo perchè a danno al mio ego devo reagire prostrando i colpevoli in tutti i modi e renderli delle schifezze ambulanti, ma come ti ho detto è il mio carattere così, vendicativo.


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo io parlo un inglese perfetto e mi intendo molto più con le straniere in inglese che non con le italiane in italiano.
> Sono così buffe, quando le conosco agli "aperitivi" e dopo 2 domande di rito la terza è sempre: "Che macchina guidi"?
> Dear Sleepless in Wonderland,
> forse non ci crederai ma non tutte le donne "occidentali" sono interessate agli status symbol; soprattutto non sono così insulse da chiedere l'estratto conto ai malcapitati con cui escono al primo appuntamento.
> ...


cheers,
ari


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2010)

*Rios*

Insomma tua moglie parte...per fare un fine settimana da un'amica e tu dai il tuo consenso....ti sembra naturale?Non potevate andarci insieme?Rios svegliaaa....!!:up:


----------



## Giovanni Drogo (11 Gennaio 2010)

Visto e considerato che lavori per una grande azienda, questa avrà sedi in altre città.
Senza dirle niente, fatti trasferire altrove.
Lascia quella donna che ti condannerà ad una vita da cornuto. Ormai ci ha preso gusto e non si fermerà di sicuro per le tue lamentele. E' solo diventata più furba e tu faticherai di più a scoprire le prove dei suoi tradimenti. Tutto qui.
Non avete figli. E' una grande fortuna per te. Tra qualche anno, quando sarai sereno, a casa tua, con una donna che ti ama veramente, ripenserai a questi tempi come ad un incubo del passato.
Scappa. Scappa e non voltarti indietro.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2010)

O mi porti nella Duna o niente.
Rios: non mollare il lavoro, molla lei, se del caso. Il lavoro si tiene.


----------



## Donatello (2 Ottobre 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> questo è poco ma sicuro...
> la cosa che mi ha lasciato interdetto non è il fatto di fare un bambino in piena crisi (che non farei mai e lei lo sa), ma come possa lei pensare ad un bambino se gli ho detto chiaramente in faccia che ,durante i giorni dopo la mia scoperta, più di una volta ero sul punto di andarmene... che sia un espediente per legarmi a lei?


Sulle dinamiche della tua storia non mi soffermo: ricalca un copione letto e riletto. Sei in folta compagnia... Stessi comportamenti, stessi "canali" comunicativi, stesse scuse e stesse ostinazioni assurde nel mantenere vivo un legame che dovrebbe ormai essere chiuso (braccialetto e foto, per es.). Dubito che rientrerà davvero nei ranghi, anche se c'è una grande differenza tra "improbabile" e "impossibile".
Sul figlio: si, è un espediente, ma non solo per restare insieme. Non è poi così strano. Anche a me è capitato che alla fine di un rapporto, quando ormai sarebbe stato più logico lasciarsi che continuare, più di una "lei" abbia spinto per avere un figlio da me. Credo sia solo l'estremo tentativo di trovarsi un motivo superiore (il figlio in comune) per non lasciarsi. Nell'incertezza su cosa fare, se chiudi a forza una delle due strade del bivio, ti obblighi a percorrere solo quella che resta. Il mio consiglio è quindi banale: prendere le tue decisioni con la dovuta razionalità e di non seguirla subito nella sua richiesta. Prima deve rientrare nella vita di coppia pienamente. Poi, semmai, potrete parlare di figli. Un minimo di purgatorio che dimostri il suo riallineamento sulla famiglia lo deve pur fare. E poi, amara realtà, le separazioni sono già abbastanza dolorose anche senza figli. Con dei bambini di mezzo, sfiorano la tragedia... 
Ti vedo però padrone della situazione. Non dai l'idea di un uomo in balia degli eventi. Quindi sono confidente che ne uscirai. In un modo o nell'altro, ma credo proprio che ne uscirari. Se ne dovessi (purtroppo) uscire da solo, a lei lascia pure le chat e gli sms. Magra consolazione, per un matrimonio buttato a mare per un diversivo... Ma non è problema che riguardi la tua di coscienza, bensì la sua. Lascia che sia lei a fare i conti con se stessa.
In bocca al lupo..
D.


----------



## Alispezzate (2 Ottobre 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> vado subito al sodo senza troppi preamboli...
> ho 28 anni e dopo 8 di vita insieme, ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> All'inizio ci sono stati un pò di sms in più, ma lei si giustificava dicendo: "sono le mie amiche", poi ha incominciato a rimanere un pò più di tempo sul messanger, e anche lì, solita scusa...
> ...



La tua storia è uguale alla mia, piu o meno. Ho qualche anno meno di te e di recente ho scoperto la fuga d amore del mio ragazzo con una tipa conosciuta su internet... Anche io in quei giorni lo sentivo per telefono e lui fingeva fosse tutto normale, parlava con me mentre era con lei...

Anche io sto cercando di riprovare ma davvero non fare passi troppo in avanti, niente bambini... Lei vuole un figlio per riparare la crisi o semplicemente per legarti a lei di piu, dato che ha paura che tu possa non farcela a continuare la storia. 

Io per il momento mi sto limitando ad osservare e a valutare se lui è cio che voglio. E tu dovresti fare lo stesso prima di prendere decisioni importanti....So che per te è piu difficile perchè sei sposato, ma pensaci....


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Ottobre 2010)

Ragazzi, forse non vi siete accorti, ma questo 3d è disertato da gennaio......


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragazzi, forse non vi siete accorti, ma questo 3d è disertato da gennaio......



... crudele! :incazzato: ... io aspettavo l'Illuminato   :mrgreen:


Comunque in mancanza di nuovi 3d  tutto fa brodo/argomento :rotfl::rotfl: .


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... crudele! :incazzato: ... io aspettavo l'Illuminato   :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Comunque in mancanza di nuovi 3d  tutto fa brodo/argomento :rotfl::rotfl: .


 
Di sti tempi meglio risparmiare sull'illuminazione


----------



## minnie (4 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pensa che questo vi leghi e risolva i problemi come per magia. E' immatura
> 
> Buscopann


quoto:up:


----------



## minnie (4 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... crudele! :incazzato: ... io aspettavo l'Illuminato   :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Comunque in mancanza di nuovi 3d  tutto fa brodo/argomento :rotfl::rotfl: .


 
... sono dislessica: inverto gli zeri e gli uni. Ovvero gennaio=ottobre....
si necessita, oltre che di avvocato e psicologo, di oculista


----------



## Luigi III (5 Ottobre 2010)

rios81 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> vado subito al sodo senza troppi preamboli...
> ho 28 anni e dopo 8 di vita insieme, ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> All'inizio ci sono stati un pò di sms in più, ma lei si giustificava dicendo: "sono le mie amiche", poi ha incominciato a rimanere un pò più di tempo sul messanger, e anche lì, solita scusa...
> ...


 Non hai figli con lei, dunque lasciala immediatamente. Questa donna ti farà soffrire di nuovo altrimenti. Come si può maltrattare il partner con una tale leggerezza? E soprattutto: non cadere nella trappola del figlio. Tu l'hai scoperta e adesso, ma solo adesso, le è venuta paura che la sua vita venga terremotata e perda la sua certezze ossia te. Non ti ama più, questo è certo, e togliti dalla mente che tornino i bei momenti andati. Potrei scrivere un trattato in merito. Auguri, compagno di sventure matrimoniali.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Non hai figli con lei, dunque lasciala immediatamente. Questa donna ti farà soffrire di nuovo altrimenti. Come si può maltrattare il partner con una tale leggerezza? E soprattutto: non cadere nella trappola del figlio. Tu l'hai scoperta e adesso, ma solo adesso, le è venuta paura che la sua vita venga terremotata e perda la sua certezze ossia te. Non ti ama più, questo è certo, e togliti dalla mente che tornino i bei momenti andati. Potrei scrivere un trattato in merito. Auguri, compagno di sventure matrimoniali.



Luigi, Rios81 manca dal  14/01/2010 ... chissa' come sara' andata questa sua storia


----------

